# The Mad Tea Party



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

As you all know from some of my posts from last year. When I was in high school I was infamous for giving Halloween "Theme Parties" which included such themes as "The Vampire Masqarade" and "The Rocky Horror Halloween Party." I was saddened greatly to stop doing this when I moved from my parents house into my own apartment in the city. The reason why I have not choosen to have a party in the apt I was in is because the space is waaay too small for the number of people I want to invite and the things I would like to do. So the hubby and I have been looking for a house this whole past year and we finally found one! We have gotten moved in and I have begun to plan my next Halloween Theme Party! I would really like to totally outdo myself with this one and make it better than any Theme party I have ever had. I have been planning it since early January and I am still working on it to perfect it.

It didn't take me long to figure out what I wanted to make my Halloween Theme party about. I know a lot of you are big into computer games and the gaming world. There is this one game that has remained my favorite (yes through EverQuest and more), and that game is American McGee's Alice. For those of you who have not heard of it I STRONGLY recommend playing it. It's like a really gothic Alice in Wonderland horror movie. The game itsself looks like its got Tim Burton wrote all over it. I have played this game at least twice a year every year since it has come out. It is one of kind, and VERY inspirational for Halloween ideas.

If you would like to further find out what Alice is all about, here is a great website to tell you all about it.

http://www.3dactionplanet.com/alice/



Ladies and Gentlemen of the Halloween Forum, I present to you...


Title: The Mad Tea Party

Decor: True to the game, decorated with hearts, spades, and cards. Addition of black and red fake roses. Old timey silver teapot as centerpeice.(Thanks to Empress Nightshade, I now have one.) Also decorated with symbols from The Mad Hatter's hat. Black Checkered Stove Pipe hat decorated with hatter symbols would be another great centerpeice for a table. (Need more creepy ideas)

Food: Various Food that says "Eat me", Heart-shaped cookies, candies, cakes, tarts, (thanks Sisvicki!) (Need more ideas if Possible)

Drinks: Alcoholic drinks in beakers or jars that say "Drink me", tea, soft drinks, Punches.

Music: Soundtrack to the game, Various popular music having to do with the theme (Nine Inch Nails and Marylin Manson are great moods for the party), (left open for more)

Invitations: Old Timey gothic invitations with the Alice font type (already downloaded for use) printed on aged paper. (Invitation wording forthcoming)

I have now started planning this party and will continue to plan it on through the summer. I have set no date for it yet because its just too far in advance. Sometimes during late spring or early summer I should set a tentative date. I will more than likely not have it on Halloween because in my past experiences less people show up or just cannot come. Why I have no clue.

The questions I am asking all of you:

How does it sound?
Do you think its a suitable Halloween theme?
Is it original?

I am just wondering because I try my best to be original with these things year after year to keep people coming back, talking about it all year, etc...

Note though I am just in the first planning stages of it and most of it may be subject to change, just thought I would run a rough idea by you guys and see what you thought. I always want to do the very best I can with these parties becuase I really feel this one will be my "ultimate" theme party. I posted and will post a lot of stuff in detail, I am not worried about people stealing my ideas because I am sure somewhere before me someone has had a party similar to this. =) I also love helping people out with ideas and decorations.

Also I am very open to ideas, so if you too are as obsessed as I am about this game and have a great idea, feel free to post and let me know. There is so much more of the party I have to plan out.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Ooo can I come?? Please??? That sounds awesome! Great idea. I will post ideas as I think of them. I love Alice in Wonderland and the game Alice looks really cool too. Back in highschool I had a really creepy Mad Hatter Tshirt. I wore it to death. 
Maybe something with mushrooms and fog for the caterpillar......lots of pairs of little Barbie shoes or something. (I don't know if he's in the game but he's a great part of the movie)


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Well, I think you must play croquet. In fact, I think early on in the story, the Queen sends out oversize invitations to play croquet, to the Duchess, I think. Which would be neat, especially if you are going to be the Queen, yourself. I would want to be the Queen, so I could scream 'Off with their head' everytime I didn't like something. hee.

Tarts, must have tarts. And mock turtle soup. And comfits, whatever those are. And give out thimbles for prizes.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

I read about a similar theme somewhere and they called it "Malice in Wonderland." I've seen on ebay from time to time masks that represent the "Alice" theme. I am going to go check out that website you mentioned.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Sis, 
Creepy is going to be Alice. I've seen the dress she's planning on and it's perfect.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks guys! And of course you can LHallow! Yes the Catapillar is in the game, but only for a very short while. Not sure what all I could do with that, they have figures from the game, but some of them are hard to come by

http://www.starstore.com/acatalog/S...GEE_S_ALICE_SERIES_4_ACTION_FIGURES_3245.html

My hubby got me Alice and the Cheshire Cat for xmas this year.. I have no idea how he found them around here.

Sisvicki - I had planned on being Alice, because in the game the Queen of hearts is a giant monster-type alien thing. lol. I don't think I could pull off a costume that looks like that. I have already found a fantastic Alice costume that looks just like the one from the game:

http://www.shadowfae.com/wonderland.html

Also, Tarts do sound like a great idea!! I will have to find some recipies for some cool ones! AND Croquet sounds like fun Sisvicki, I will have to see what I can come up with on that one. Thanks!!

I am going to go back and edit my original post because the lovely Empress Nightshade found me the PERFECT silver teapot for the party last night! Thank you so much Empress! *hugs*


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

oooh, got a pic of that Queen?


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Didn't they play croquet with dodo birds? Or was that just in the cartoon version? 

That dress is cute, but I LOVE the boots!!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

There are not many screenshots of the Queen online, there are two different versions of her in the game:

Queen on the throne: http://www.zocks.de/images/db/2001/01/2001-01-04-1346_orig.jpg

Queen when she turns into another hideous monster:

http://zhoo.narod.ru/scr/469/scr469_06.jpg

Sorry I couldn't find a clearer picture of that first one. I guess there are not many screenshots because they don't want you to see the end of the game. hehe.

Also thanks LHallow! Those boots are awesome but I have some boots that look JUST like the ones Alice is wearing in the game:

http://pachome1.pacific.net.sg/~noctalis/shop/pc_alice.jpg

I am growing my hair out too so I can have the full effect this time without a wig. 

In the game one of Alices' main weapons is a Croquet mallet shaped like a flamingo:

http://www.3dactionplanet.com/alice/info/toys.shtml

With my costume I was hopeing to use an oversized deck of cards like the ones in the game. The knife has been done to death already. :-/


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I like the boots that Alice is wearing even better because they don't have a heel!
That's cool that your growing out your hair for it too. Your really going all out for the costume!!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks!! And yeah I don't think I could wear anything like heels for a Halloween costume, one year I was catwoman and I had the exact boots from the movie (Batman returns, not that sad excuse for a movie called Catwoman) and I could hardly see and I fell down. lol. I don't usually wear heels at all I just wear combat boots with everything. The boots I have are a little platformed but they look just like those same color and everything. And best of all.. FLAT! :-D

Yeah I always love to go all out on my costumes for Halloween. I wanted to go all out last year but I got messed up with my fairy costume I was gonna get. I had to end up putting together a costume of Elle Driver from Kill Bill. It worked out great, but I really wish I could have had the time to go all out for that one. I would have dyed my hair blonde, but it my haircut basically ended right below my ears. I want my hair to look exactly like Alice's for this so I am gonna grow it out and dye it that color (I usually change my hair color on a weekly basis. lol.) I am hopeing its long enough before then. If not I am sure it will almost be there.


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Sounds like it definately should be a fun party!

- side note to anyone who hasn't played it: American McGee's Alice , found today at Best Buy for $10. Old software section, still boxed (rather than CD only)


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

*C K* - what a great idea! That game is one of my all time favorites...(I'll hopefully have a copy for my Mac soon - I have it on PC, but I like my Mac better).

There are some "game opening" programs on the Internet, which will allow you to open the game up, and extract the MP3 files that are the music, sound effects, and voices...

If you do pick out the voices, the Chesire Cat would be a great "prop" to have around the house - perhaps an image projector, at the end of a dark, unused hall or somewhere equally spooky, with the Cat speaking (use a boombox, with voice on CD) - have it come on and turn off at random times, or just play all night long at a low volume, so people would have to concentrate to hear it over the noise of the party...

Playing card soldiers...watch and clock faces...

I have a clock, inspired by the game, which you too can make easily...
It's the "deck" where Alice confronts the Mad Hatter in the game...a clock face, with Roman numerals, (I, II, III, IV, etc) carved out, and "back-lit" by flame.

I took a cheap clock, removed the paper on the face, carved Roman numerals out of the plastic face with a Dremel, painted it all black, placed a foil-lined bowl behind it with a flicker bulb in the middle, and hung it up.

You can see "flames" through the cut out numbers, but it needs to be in a darker area for the best effect - everyone loves it though...

I'm jealous...that teaparty is a great idea!!!!!!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow thanks for the great ideas Ugly Joe!! That clock idea sounds especially awesome. I have been looking for more and more prop ideas that relate to the game besides just roses and card decor! I may try to make that clock like you said. The projector thing sound cool, but I do not nor do I know anyone who actually still has a working projector. 

As for the soundtrack, Already got it. 

I do have some great figures from the game I was going to use for some props.

I also have some fantastic plans for that awesome teapot Empress got me.. But I will reveal them when I am able to actually take pictures of the teapot and post them. (having a hard time finding my USB cable for my digital camera because its still packed up from the move.)

And thanks guys I really hope it turns out well I am going to work on it until it gets perfected.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Creepy - I remember seeing projectors at our local rental shop. I know you live out in the middle of nowhere now, but its just an idea.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

I am pretty sure this place has SOME rental shop somewhere. Its CRAWLING with Antique stores though I wonder if I might be able to find one there? I will check it out.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

*The Mad Tea Pot*

Okay guys, I REALLY need some help with this one. Since I am really bad at building stuff...

As I mentioned before, Empress Nightshade gave me this BEAUTIFUL teapot for my party:

http://server3.uploadit.org/files/CrispinGlover-MadTeaPot.JPG

The thing is, I need to make it look like the teapot in this picture:

http://back.boom.ru/WallPapers/26/0305.jpg

I was wondering where can I find something that looks like Mechanical legs to attatch to it? And also its so beautiful, I need a way to attatch the legs onto the teapot without harming the teapot itsself. This will ONLY be used as a prop/table centerpeice and there will be no need for it to be animated.

Also, Empress has a WONDERFUL eye for detail the teapot she got me looks exactly like the one in the picture!! *hugs*


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

It the teapot isn't going to be touched, you may be able to make a set of good looking, static legs, that might support the weight of the empty pot...

You will need to find some iron or steel rods to use as a core for each leg - these should lend enough strength to hold the teapot off the table, and be thin enough to cover with a cool looking facade...perhaps 1/8th inch - I don't know how heavy the teapot is...

Take a wooden disk - just small enough to fit within the existing legs on the teapot - and insert the metal rods.

Wait!! Bend the rods first. Perhaps up, then down, and then in a little more (like the legs in the picture).

Then insert an end into the wooden disk. 4 legs.

The facade for the legs will be polystyrene foam - stryrofoam - which you can carve by hand. Cut a basic shape, trim with a razor knife, then use fine grit sandpaper and LIGHTLY sand the facade pieces into the correct, final shape.

Lay on a couple coats of primer - and sand again, to get a smooth surface.

Then, you can use metallic silver spray paint, or, if you have the finances, you can use silver foil (found at Joanns and Michaels craft stores) to give each facade piece a metal look.

Cut a slit in the back of each piece, and fit around the metal rod legs at the appropriate locations - as long as they're not being constantly touched or moved, they'll look pretty convincing...


(my basis for this idea was foam skeletal fingers, hand and arm "holding" a fogging skull - the metal rod ran down the forearm "bones" of the arm, and the back of the skull was bolted to the top of the rod - the hand bones hid the joint, and I just glued the foam finger bones to the skull - people had to touch it to realize the "bones" were foam, and that they surrounded a metal rod, and the fingers were nothing more than decoration - all the "bone" parts were made of styrofoam, painted, and glued over the real supporting framework)


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm not able to see the image of what it is supposed to look like, but the teapot you have is beatiful.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

*The Mad Tea Pot*

Wow thanks for the idea Ugly Joe! I will try my best to see if that works. I am one for not being very good at arts and crafts and building stuff on my own, I have an engineer friend I might could get to help me out with this idea too. But I will definately see if I can make it work. I am going for realistic-looking. As close to the picture I can get.

And sorry LHallow! I hope others can see the pic too! I found another one on another site:

http://www.figlidigaucci.it/oldsite/Alice.jpg

Let me know if you still can't see it. I have this picture on my harddrive and I can upload it to my picture site if needed.

Oh another thing Joe, do they sell most of this stuff at Michaels? Or will I need to go to different places to get what I need?


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Creepy,

you are so welcome for the teapot. That's what friends are for. Now.....
Is that a glass table I see it sitting on? Will you be using that table at your party? I'm not familiar with the game, but is there anyway you can put a flattened body including head and face smooshed up on the bottom surface of the table so that it is looking up at the guest while they are getting their food, etc? You could cover it from the bottom with cardboard or a table cloth to keep your guest from touching it. HEY! Any plans for the Cheshire cat? What about having a flattened image of him there? Am I explaining myself? If not, catch me online and let's discuss it....
I can just see your guest right now.....someone reaches for the chip bowl and when they move it, the cat's face is smiling right at them. LOL!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

It sure is a glass table! But its kind of made funny to where the glass sits on top of a smaller base with a design on it. I could probably do something like that. I had thought about just putting a plain old table cloth on it but your idea sounds much cooler. How do you think I would be able to do the cat? Like print out pictures of him and put them under the table? Not sure how I would go about doing that. =)

Great idea though! Get back to me on it if you can.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Heeee, heee, heeee....
Don't make me go on Ebay and humiliate my competition. LMAO!
I'll find a way for ya, Sweetie. If you really like the idea, there's ALWAYS a way....


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Creepy - I love that picture!! That teapot is really cool! I love the whole look of that game, maybe I should start dropping hints to hubby!


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Totally unrelated, but I just received a copy of American McGee's Alice for my Mac - I'm going be gaming all weekend!!

Too bad it's Easter...wonder if I'm going to burn for playing this kind of a game on Good Friday?

Hmmmm.....


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

UJ,

You LUCKY Dog!!!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Awesome Joe! I will have to dig through boxes to find mine, but I just may do some gaming too this weekend!

LHallow, if you can, I HIGHLY reccommend the game. The first time I played it it became my favorite game of all time and I played EverQuest for 3 years! lol.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Creepy- If that game is more addictive than Everquest, I don't know if that would be a good thing then or not! My dad who lives out of state became totally addicted to Everquest for a good year. He wouldn't answer his phone, or even email anyone back. He used all his vacation time at work at one time to stay home and play the game. He actually had to wean (sp) himself off of it. We found all this out the following year. 

Alice justs looks so cool, though....


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

LHallow - Alice is NOTHING like EverQuest. I just meant that at one time I USED to actually like playing EQ on a regular basis. I enjoyed playing Alice much more because you could stop when you wanted to, Actually save the game, and quit when you wanted to.

I too suffered a horrible addiction to EverQuest much like your dad. Both my husband and I. It became much more than a game to us. We also did the same things like took all of our vacation time playing it non-stop. Hell there was even times when I didn't eat for a whole day because I was playing. I have only just quit EQ this past November. I mainly quit because the game sucked every time I logged in. People take that game WAAAY too seriously. I was already weening myself off of it and I was being harrassed by other people in the game like I HAD to be there and do everything. This game was life and death for these people. It was making me sick. And I was tired of people treating me the way they did in the game. Actually, the other people playing the game is what helped me quit. I had such a bad time everytime I logged in, I gradually started not logging in becuase I hated it. I began to hate the game. And the next thing I knew, I cancelled my accounts and uninstalled it from my computer. The hubby quit playing the original and is now playing EQII, which is MUCH better than the original. In EQII you can actually stop when you need to have a life. So basically, we have both quit playing the game for the good of ourselves. Games like that ARE an addiction, and that is not good. Since I quit playing EverQuest I feel so much more free. Like I actually have time to do stuff now, important stuff. I can actually be a person again instead of a character. It feels really good...

But I just wanted you to know that Alice is NOTHING like EverQuest. I was just saying that I USED to love EQ, but it turned very sour on me. I love Alice though I always go back and play it. Its a great game that you can play in a reasonable time. Usually now when I play it takes me a really long time to play becuase I play when I WANT or have the time to play. Not becuas I HAVE TO. Like EQ.

Just wanted to let ya know.  But see, if you said you were gonna play EQ I would try everything I could to stop you because personally after all of this I DO think EQ is very BAD. 

*hugs*


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Creepy - I'm glad you got away from Everquest also!!! Its really scary how a game can become an addiction like that. My dad also lost weight because he wouldn't eat either. I wonder how many people have fallen into the same boat? How many of them are still playing now? 
But, thanks for letting me know Alice is nothing like that! That makes me feel better!!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

*Mad Hat*

Oohhh! Was just looking on the net for checkered stove pipe hats and found this:

http://www.epartyunlimited.com/checkered.html#

You guys think it would be a suitable Mad Hatter Hat? I can make some cloth symbols to sew onto the hat to make it look like the one in the picture. Was thinking about useing it as a centerpeice AND IF I can get someone to be the Mad Hatter for my party. I asked the hubby but I think he STILL wants to be the wring wraith. hehe. I can probably talk my dad into it. He is rather tall and skinny...


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

That looks like the perfect hat! Hopefully you'll find a Mad Hatter, just from the one pic I've seen of him from the game, it looks like it would be a good costume.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks LHallow!!  I asked my dad about it and he said he would think about it. hehe.

Sisvicki - Do you think its possible to have different kinds of teasers? Like make them different for the effect. I have several different ideas I would like to use. Or do you think I should just stick with one type of teaser? I have done invites like that before but didn't know if it would make any sense if I did different teasers.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

C-Kitty, that hat is awesome. If you want different teasers, I'd go with it. Besides being way fun for you, I bet your guests will end up discussing what they got; 'you got what!!?!, well this is what I got, let me see yours!." Just fun.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks a ton! I will start working on them soon. I need to get as much of the planning done as I can so I can start saving up money to get all the stuff for the party I need. 

More later!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

*Teasers*

Alrighty here are my two teasers I am going to use for the party. I am just gonna use two so I can make more than one type of invitation too. 

Hope you guys like.

Let me know what ya think.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y99/CreepyKitty/teaser1.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y99/CreepyKitty/teaser2.jpg

Also Sisvicki - When I send these out will I need to put a return address on them? Did you do that for yours? Would it be a good idea or not.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

C-Kitty! Those look great!


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Those teasers are really cool!! When are you going to start sending them out? Are you going to send out one then a couple months later do the second and then the invitation? They look great, very well done.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks guys! And here is what I was thinking of doing with them:

The first week of October, I was going to send them out. I was planning on splitting everyone on the guest list up into two groups guys and girls. I was planning on sending all the girls the Alice one, and all the guys the Mad Hatter one. Then later on in October I was going to send out the invites. Sound good? Or do you think I should send out the teasers sometimes in September?

Ideas?

Also, started working on my invitations. THIS is gonna be the hard one! lol.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Sounds good about the girls getting the Alice ones and the guys getting the Mad Hatter. When were you planning on sending the invites? My thinking would be about 2 or 3 weeks before the invites are sent would be a good time to send the teasers. You want to give them time so they don't get teasers the day before the invites, but you also don't want to give too much time in between.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

I was planning on sending the Invites a week and a half before the party. Thats when I usually sent them out in the past. Gave people time to find costumes and stuff. I have already told most of everyone about it already just to give them some extra time to prepare. Also, sending out the teasers when you said sounds like a really good idea. I think I will do that. That will give them enough time to wonder what is going on.



Also, I have set a tentative date for the Party as of April:

October 29th

So far I think that date works out really well because its on the weekend and its not too far away from Halloween.

Still working on times. My parties in the past have always been at 6:00pm and lasted until whenever, which was usually around midnight or so before people started to leave. I may make it 7:00pm this year though to give people time to drive all the way out here. hehe. Does that sound good? Or should I still make it for 6:00 like always?

Trying to set everything up so I can work on the invites. I may end up having the invites as the very last thing I do because the 29th is VERY tenative and could be changed. As I have no idea what will be going on then from this point.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Creepy, because you are planning the party for a Saturday, I think if YOU want to stick with 6:00, you should. It totally depends on your crowd, but in my circumstance if the party were on a Friday night, I would go with the later time to give people time to get home from work, change and then make it out to my place. I think though, on a Saturday I wouldn't have to worry so much and would go for the early time.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Got a GREAT decoration for my party today at Kirklands for only $8.50!! It was on Super Mega Clearence and the only one they had left apparently of a set of 4. But I went ahead and got it because I think it would look so awesome for my party.. And for regular decorating too!!

What do you guys think?


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Very nice Creepy! That will go with your theme perfectly!!


----------



## grapegrl (Jun 16, 2005)

Very classy, kitty! Too bad you couldn't pick up the whole set--at least you got the Queen of Hearts, though!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks guys! There are other Kirklands around here I might try to go to them and see if they have any of the set left since they are putting them on clearence! Might as well give it a try.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Starting on working on the food for my party. I got most of it down though the only thing I really need is Flasks to put the drinks in. I am mainly going to serve Alcoholic drinks in Science flasks that say "Drink Me" on them. Does anyone know where I might be able to find a set of Science flasks like these but cheaper. I really need to stay cheap with these becuase I have to buy a lot of other stuff for the party too.

http://campus.murraystate.edu/academic/faculty/Beth.Brubaker/Flask, Erlenmeyer.jpg

Doesn't matter if they have the measurments on them or not I just need them to be cheap.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Oh, you mean Beakers! I know that you live in the country, but are there any high schools or colleges around that maybe you could beg the science classes or departments to let you have a few?


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Check eBay for beakers - I just ran a quick search, and tons came up...

Remember your metric measurements when looking at these things - they're all graduated in mililitres...
(I usually have to equate a litre to a half-gallon to be able to mentally picture the volume - they're around the same size)


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

LOL yeah thats what I meant Empress. lol. Couldn't remember what the dang things were called. hehe. Thanks for all the info guys! I will definately check out Ebay too. They always have really good prices there!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

American Science & Surplus has them too:

http://www.sciplus.com/category.cfm?subsection=4


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow awesome Pandora! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Welp! I ordered my Alice Costume today. My mom took my measurements and this site is going to custom make it to fit me:

http://www.shadowfae.com/wonderland.html

They said it should take anywhere from 6-8 weeks to get here. lol The hubby told me to go ahead and get it becuase of his costume scare we had a couple of years ago. Almost didn't make it!! We got it two days before Halloween!

Also went to Michaels today to pic up some decorations for Halloween and my party. I found these GREAT corked round glass bottles for 99cents! I am thinking I may buy up about 12 of them and use those as the "Drink Me" Alcoholic glasses. They are not too big but I will give people an option to refill them if they would like to.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Very nice costume Creepy! Its always nice to have something custom made so it looks great on you. 

Great find at Michaels too, that is a really good idea! Your party is going to be great!!


----------



## ImAFreakTouchMe (Aug 16, 2005)

*It's a good Idea!*

I love American McGee's Alice. That would be a great theme.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks ImAFreakTouchMe!! Its my favorite game and its got Halloween written all over it. Thought it would be a great theme for a cool and creepy party.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Welp, my costume is supposed to be here sometimes between the 6th and the 20th of this month. Lets hope it gets here on time.

I also found at Michaels these GREAT little corked bottles for my drinks. Gonna start buying them up next time I go out there, they were cool AND cheap. Only 99cents per bottle! Now I have to figure out how to get either a label or write on it the words "Drink Me". Since they are so cheap, I think I am just going to let all my guests have them to take home as a cool party favor. Sound good? I will probably have other types of party favors but that would be a good one too. What do you guys think?

But the bottles are round at the bottom, with a long bottle neck on them and a cork stuck in the top. They don't look like they would hold too terribly much, but I will have it so the guests can get refills on them.

I just saw them and thought they were so perfect exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Creepykitty, I love little bottles and tins and the like. I think they would make fantastic favors. 

I wonder if you could get one of those etching kits from the craft store and etch "Drink Me" on them. That would be subtle. They sound like great shot bottles - I wouldn't refill them, just make one special shot only for them, maybe just use regular shot glasses for any additional brew. And maybe tie really long fabric ribbon to the necks or something for decoration.

The dress is perfect. Yay for you, marrying such a smart hubby.


----------



## otherworldly (Sep 28, 2004)

What an incredible party this is going to be!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Thank you guys! Been working really hard on it. Gonna start buying up all the things I need very soon. Got enough money saved up. Been thinking about decorations a lot lately and planning that out.

Decided to go with a REALLY Goth decorations theme for it. Black streamers, maybe some skulls and strange symbols. Might throw some red in there too. Been checking some party stores and I can't really find anything that has hearts that isn't cheesy Valentine's day stuff. I know I may definately go with the black roses idea. They had some pretty cheap black roses at Michaels I may pick up next time I am in there.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Been spending all afternoon working on invitations for The Mad Tea Party. Came up with a great design for the inside of the invitiations:

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y99/CreepyKitty/inviteinside.jpg

Gonna take some time though later on and really work on making it look better, gonna also add the invite text whenever I perfect the wording.

For now just thinking about using one-type of design for the invites. Also thinking about not using the teasers and using Teaser 1 as the cover for the invites:

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y99/CreepyKitty/teaser1.jpg

The wording though is probably the hardest part. I need it to sound Elegant and creepy yet totally insane at the same time. Been working on some but nothing concrete just yet.


----------



## morobrany (Oct 5, 2005)

You can get spider legs for the teapot that actually work if you go buy a few LEGO sets from the Bionicles line. Some Bionicles pieces are even in silver/chrome, so if you could collect those, you wouldn't need to paint them. With the servo motors and mechanical bits in the more advanced set, you could even make a spider teapot stand that would bend forward to dispense tea when the teapot was filled to the brim. But a set piece would be quite easy with Bionicles bits.

Just go hit Toys R Us and go through their LEGO clearance bins.

A friend had an Alice themed party a couple years ago. It went very well. I was the Cheshire cat and my date was the Ugly Duchess.


----------



## otherworldly (Sep 28, 2004)

I've been wondering how the prep for this party was going; it's the most interesting theme I've ever seen and what you've acomplished so far is spectacular.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

morobrany - Wow thanks for the idea! I will go check it out I haven't worked on the teapot in a while but I have begun buying stuff up for my party!

otherworldly - Sorry I haven't posted on this thread in a while. Been REALLY insanely busy lately. I have been updating my Halloween blog on the status of the party though, if you would like to check it out its at:

http://www.blogcrypt.com/creepykitty


----------



## otherworldly (Sep 28, 2004)

Cool! Thanks, will do!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Invitations for The Mad Tea Party are finished!!! Here they are in all thier glory, starting with the front graphic and then the inside graphic. I have edited out some information I don't wish to post all over the internet so pay no attention to the white splotches on there. 

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y99/CreepyKitty/teaser1.jpg

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y99/CreepyKitty/invitepreview.jpg

And a huge thanks once again to LHallow for letting me borrow her wording idea!! *hugs*

Will be heading to my moms to use her huge awesome badass photo laser printer later on in the week to make them look REALLY snazzy!


----------



## alexina (Apr 6, 2004)

I never heard of this game before, but it looked very interesting, so I found a demo of it and now I'm hooked. I ordered a copy of it at overstocks.com for less than $15.00 and now I can play the whole thing !! Thanks for turning me on to it and hope your party is a blast, I'm sure it will !!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks alexina!!! That is so cool I am really glad you like it! Its one of my favorite games, I have had it for 5 years and I still play it all the time!  Its just one of those games I can play over and over again and never get tired of it.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Creepy!

I am sooooo happy your party is going on as planned! We have not talked in ages and it is totally my fault. But, I have wondered how you were fairing and I see you have gone full speed ahead.
The invitations look marvelous! Just as soon as this madness is over for me, we are gonna have to catch up and chat like old times.
Give Gus Gus and Prince Charlie a little kiss on their little noses for me. Love ya!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

HEY EMPRESSS!!

I missed ya! And I know you have been really busy! I have too, haven't had a whole lot of time to really chat with anyone. Taking a small break though since I have most of everything done for the party and Halloween. 

Look very forward to chatting with you about everything on Nov 1st though!

PS did you see we got a new Kitty?? He is adorable and the newest baby to our family!

*hugs*


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Girl, you got a kitty?

Your family just keeps growing and growing. Can't wait until this is all over so I can eat, drink and catch up with my halloween buddies.
Catch ya on the flip side!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

FOUR MORE DAYS!!!! *runs around like a chicken with its head cut off*


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

The Mad Tea Party is tomorrow night!!! I can't wait. At this point I have gotten everything officially done but the food which we are going to spend most of the day on tomorrow. I already have gotten the decorations, party favors, and other party equipment ready to go for tomorrow! I can't wait!!


----------



## otherworldly (Sep 28, 2004)

Don't forget to take photos while you're having a blast!


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Creepy, I'm so excited for you! You've worked so hard on this policy all year! Relax and have fun!! Don't forget to share the pics!!


----------



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

Well I hope your party went well! Ít sounded like a totally awesome idea. And I might sound stupid, but can you only gte this game for the PC? or can you get it for the xbox and playstation, too?? Sorry. I'm not a real gamer, but that game looks sooooo cool!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey guys!! Just wanted to give a short update on how The Mad Tea Party went last night:

FANTASTIC!!! It was probably the funnest party I have ever had! No kidding! Almost everyone came that I invited, most of everyone dressed up and everyone asked me can I do this again next year!

The drink me bottles were the party favor of the night. Everyone loved them! Everything turned out so great!

I took pics but I do not have time to put them up yet, so more than likely they will be on the net tomorrow.

Mandy - Thanks so much! And I am afraid the game is only for PC. It always has been I had also looked for it on PS2 but they don't offer it in any other format.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Oh, Sweetie...

I am soooo happy to read that your party was a success!!! Please post pics as soon as possible and I can't wait to chat with you about the details.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Creepy, I can't wait to see the pics! I'm so glad you had a FANTASTIC time! You really deserved it....you worked so hard on this party!


----------



## dedlyniteshde (Dec 19, 2005)

*Checkerboard cake*

http://www.cookingvillage.com/cv/recipe/art/0,1684,sLang=us&iObj=1545&iCat=34&iCatObj=5152,00.html

Checkerboard Cake Recipe Rating: 

This show-stopping chocolate and vanilla masterpiece requires no special pans or equipment and is great for a kid’s birthday celebration. 


For the Cake 

1/2 cup unsweetened cocoa powder 

2 cups sugar, divided 

1/3 cup water 

3 cups cake flour 

1 1/4 teaspoons baking powder 

3/4 teaspoon baking soda 

1/2 cup (1 stick) butter, softened 

2 egg whites 

1 large egg 

1 1/2 cups plain yogurt 

For the Frosting 

1 cup prepared vanilla frosting 

1 container (16 ounces) prepared chocolate frosting 


Preparation Time: 30 minutes 
Baking Time: 25 minutes 
Serves 8 



Making the Cake 
1. Preheat oven to 350F. Grease and flour three 9-inch round baking pans. Whisk cocoa, 1/2 cup sugar and water; set aside. In another bowl, combine flour, baking powder and baking soda. In a large bowl, beat remaining sugar and butter until fluffy; add egg whites and egg. Beat in yogurt and flour mixture. 


2. Divide batter in half. Fold cocoa mixture into half of batter. Spoon chocolate batter into a heavy plastic bag; cut hole at bottom corner. Pipe some chocolate batter in a ring around edges of two of the prepared pans. 



3. Fill another plastic bag with white batter. Pipe batter next to chocolate; finish with chocolate. 



4. Pipe white batter around edge of remaining pan. Alternate piping the chocolate batter with the white until reaching center of pan. 


5. Bake about 25 minutes. Transfer pans to wire racks and cool slightly. Turn cakes onto racks; cool completely. 


Frosting the Cake 
1. Place a chocolate-edged layer on a serving plate; spread with half of the vanilla frosting. Top with the white-edged cake layer. 



2. Spread second layer with vanilla frosting; top with third cake layer. Spread top and sides of cake with chocolate frosting. 

This recipe is from cookingvillage.com i got a lot of ideas from there for my Unbirthday Party Malice Alice style


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey guys thanks so much! Sorry I haven't been around for a while been really really busy with the holiday season and evrything. also been having some comp problems. But that is fixed my hubby got me parts for a whole new brand new computer! He is currentlyw orking on that. And I should have the Mad Tea Party pictures up sometimes in Janurary before I announce my Halloween 2006 Theme Party. 

Also thank you for the awesome cake idea I think I might use that for next year becuase it will go with what I am planning.

Once again thanks so much guys and I will keep in touch!


----------



## moonchildani (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi Creepy Kitty ~ I was wondering if you have pics of your AIW theme party? I just read the whole string and it sounds great ~ I to am doing AIW theme this year... check out my pics so far. Were you ever able to put the legs on the teapot, like in this link?

YouTube - Mad Hatter - Uninvited guest for tea

Ive done a spider like basket thing to hold chips...but my teapots are too heavy. 

Anyhoo really interested in how your party all came out.  Kudos. Ani


----------

